# Which is the best media streaming server?



## Jogy (May 20, 2014)

I need a meidia streaming server which can meet my requests below.

1. Supports AC3/DTS 5.1 SPDIF passthrough and DTS-HD/TrueHD HDMI passthrough. 
2. Supports wireless.
3. Can play 3D.
4. Within $150.

I hope anyone who knows can help me.
Thx.:innocent:


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

I know the WD TV Live can passthrough DTS-HD-MA and Dolby TureHD. I'm not sure about AC3 and DTS 5.1. Not withstanding, my vote goes to the WD-TV Live.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have two WDTV Live units and they are great. Not sure if 3D will work.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

I've got an older WD TV Live Hub (1TB). It plays everything I've thrown at it. The new units don't have onboard storage but a NAS hanging off your router fixes that. Wireless-N plus hardware LAN. No Amazon Prime or HBO support, though. Not bad for $90.

I don't know about 3D either.


----------



## tba (Jun 10, 2013)

I am happy with Dune base 3D.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

ROKU 3 or WD LIVE....The ROKU 3 has more apps to play with and the headphones playing off of the remote control is pretty slick feature...:boxer:


----------



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

I have used a WD live plus for a couple years and loved it. It will do 3D as long as its SBS or over under. I am actually selling mine because I have moved on to a HTPC.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

pyrohusband said:


> I have used a WD live plus for a couple years and loved it. It will do 3D as long as its SBS or over under. I am actually selling mine because I have moved on to a HTPC.


Are you using JRiver or ??


----------



## pyrohusband (Sep 2, 2012)

I am using OPENELEC. And so far I am very pleased with it. I doubt I will ever go back to a bluray player and WD TV. I am in the process of building a true HTPC. currently just using a regular PC and ordering parts for the new build spread out over time so I can get better quality stuff.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a older WD just gathering dust now. I moved a full fledged computer into the AV room and I use it to stream. If I wanted 3D I could probably upgrade the video card to perform that task


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

I see the op hasn't been back. Everyone posted about media players yet the post title asks about a media server. Wonder what he really meant?


----------



## Jogy (May 20, 2014)

primetimeguy said:


> I see the op hasn't been back. Everyone posted about media players yet the post title asks about a media server. Wonder what he really meant?


Respectfully i meant the media player. Thank you for all your suggestions.


----------

